# Cabinet humidor



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

I picked up a per owned Pendergast cabinet humidor. Needed a little TLC and some seasoning but got it up and running a day ago, stabilized and moved my sticks for the three humidors to it. Glad to only have one to monitor.


----------



## shawnrichardson (Jan 7, 2013)

now that is what I need. wife would kill me though. haha


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Very nice! Looks like some I've seen at small retailers. Good find!
Now let me wipe the drool off my chin. :dr


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

That is beautiful!

Cigars should not be stored in direct sunlight though. I'd move it if I were you.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks. 

I ordered some blinds for those windows. Although the windows are tinted/reflective from outside, I noticed The sunlight hitting it as well. I was actually surprised at how much sunlight was hitting it, did not realize it until the sun actually came out today. I may just move the whole thing to the opposite corner. 

The interesting thing is that the hygro in it is not fluctuating between that one and the one on top. I moved the one on the third shelf over to the left side and it has not moved. The rh and the temp are stable, very surprised.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice cabinet Dan. Looks gorgeous. :tu:


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks awesome! Congrats


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

That is awesome! I really wish I had one of those babies. If you dont mind what did you pay for it? 

Also is that the box of monte grand edmundos I sent you in the bottom left corner? 

Michael


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Lets see the old humidors it replaced


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I am really excited about it. Hey Michael, They are the sticks. I Paid 450 for the cabinet. Needed some work, but I only had to spend another 75 bucks and 6 hours cleaning it up. Really happy with it. 

Kyle- I will post up next week. I had a coolerdor, an end table style, and a desktop. So glad to consolidate.


----------



## Maddcrow (Apr 11, 2013)

Haha take it out if the sun!!!


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

Very Nice Cabinet IMHO

You can add a Peltier cooling unit if you have a problem with High Temps in your room.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow looks nice! Hopefully one day when I have the money, and time to smoke, I'll be able to stock up like that!


----------



## bullitt5561 (Aug 2, 2012)

sweet:faint:


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Very nice cabinet and collection. Enjoy!


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Beautiful set-up. I love the functional storage and the great display. Great score.


----------



## Griffin2020 (Nov 11, 2012)

Suzza said:


> That is beautiful!
> 
> Cigars should not be stored in direct sunlight though. I'd move it if I were you.


Agreed. I will PM my address, and we can move it into my home office. That will guarantee that it and all of the sticks inside are out of the direct sunlight. 
I will even let you come over and smoke some of them...:cowboyic9:


----------



## ElderNovice (May 28, 2013)

Nice piece! Wish I had one like it.


----------



## Straight Up Cigars (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice one. Someday I'll get rid of these coolidors of mine


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

GORGEOUS!


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

That's a beautiful humidor! I like it. I like being able to see the selection before opening to pick out what to smoke.


----------



## jessehung (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice humidor


----------



## Cyber-Burn (Jun 5, 2013)

Very nice! Looks like what I have seen in stores around here. It's nice to combine something functional and beautiful into one.


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

bet that took a while to season


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

very nice!


----------

